# Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple. [DEMENTIERT]



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple. [DEMENTIERT]*

*Schlag gegen Apple
*​
Wie Apple meldet, hat der Konzernriese Samsung den Prozessorpreis pro Einheit für Apple um 20% erhöht, grund dafür sind wohl die Patenklagen von Apple - vielleicht wollte Samsung mit dieser Aktion einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Medienberichten zufolge wollte Apple die Erhöhung zuerst ablehnen, entschloss sich letztendlich aber doch dagegen da sich nicht so schnell ein Ersatz-Zulieferer finden konnte. Die Preiserhöhung ist *NUR* für Apple, Samsung beliefert auch viele andere Hersteller von Smartphones und mobilen geräten. Apple hat vergangenes Jahr rund 130 Millionen von Samsung gefertigte  Prozessoren gekauft, dieses Jahr aber etwa 200 Millionen, die in iPhones  und iPads Verwendung finden. Apple liefert selbst die Blaupause,  nämlich eine Weiterentwicklung von ARMs Prozessordesign, nach der  Samsung die Fertigung vornimmt, da Apple nicht selbst über eine so  genannte Fab verfügt.
Erst kürzlich hatte ein Gericht Apple - Samsung zu einem Schadensersatz von 1,05 Milliarden Dollar verurteilt.

_Hintergrund zu Apple und Samsung :_


> *Apple Inc.* ist ein Unternehmen mit Hauptsitz in Cupertino, Kalifornien (Vereinigte Staaten), das Computer und Unterhaltungselektronik sowie Betriebssysteme und Anwendungssoftware herstellt. Apple gehörte in den 1970er Jahren zu den ersten Herstellern von Personal Computern und trug zu ihrer Verbreitung bei. Bei der kommerziellen Einführung der grafischen Benutzeroberfläche und der Maus in den 1980er Jahren nahm Apple eine Vorreiterrolle ein. Mit dem Erscheinen des iPods 2001, des iPhones 2007 und des iPads 2010 weitete Apple sein Geschäft sukzessive auf andere Produktbereiche aus. Apple betreibt zudem mit dem iTunes Store und dem App Store zwei der weltgrößten Distributionswege für digitale Güter.





> Die *Samsung Group* ist der größte südkoreanische Mischkonzern (Jaebeol).  In der Samsung-Gruppe sind über 340.000 Menschen beschäftigt und sie  gehört zu den weltweit größten Unternehmen gemessen an Umsatz und  Marktstärke. Der Name _Samsung_ bedeutet im Koreanischen „Drei Sterne“ und repräsentiert die drei Söhne des Firmengründers Lee Byung-chull. Präsident des Samsung-Konglomerats war Lee Kun-hee,  der dritte Sohn des Gründers, der in einem großen Skandal 2008 als  Vorsitzender von allen Posten zurückgetreten ist. Seither wird die  Samsung Gruppe von den CEOs der einzelnen Firmen geführt. Flaggschiff  der Gruppe ist , der größte Fernseher- und Handy-Hersteller der Welt.


Information am rande: Vorgestern wurde bekannt dass HTC und Apple sich bei ihren Patentstreits geeinigt haben.

Quelle Samsung Apple

Edit: *Das ganze wurde dementiert!*


----------



## pedi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

war schon zu erwarten, dass samsung zurück schlägt.


----------



## Rolk (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ich glaube das wird nur ein sehr kleines Loch in die Gewinnspanne von Apple reissen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ob das (wohl) den finanziellen Schaden bei Samsung spürbar begrenzt (begrenzen soll)?


----------



## Tiz92 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Nächste Woche heißt es dann Apple erhöht Preise von seinen Produkten um 25%, Schlud Samsung  lol


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Naja, ich hatte eher daran gedacht, das Apple die Dinge, die an Samsung patentiert wurden, nur für Samsung um 20% verteuert...


----------



## dmxforever (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche heißt es dann Apple erhöht Preise von seinen Produkten um 25%, Schlud Samsung  lol


 Ich weiß, dass du das scherzhaft meinst, aber einen kleinen Rechenfehler hast du trotzdem drin. 

Wenn Samsung von Apple 20% pro Prozessor mehr verlangt und Apple diese Erhöhung an die Kunden weitergibt, wären das dann nur, pi mal Daumen, 5%, da schließlich nur ein Teil des Gesamtproduktes teurer wurde.


----------



## Franzl (13. November 2012)

Wird ja die Leute die ohnehin Apple kaufen nicht sonderlich stören  

Ne jm Ernst iwie Is das "kindisch" oder? Glaube nicht das Apple sich das lange gefallen lassen wird. Jedoch weiß ich auch nicht wie der Zulieferer Markt für Prozessoren so aussieht. Wenn Samsung da ein quasi Monopol hat, dann hat Apple schlichtweg Pech. 

Ganz andere Frage:
Is son Vorgehen seitens Samsung überhaupt legal?


----------



## Research (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ja. Nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft. Jedenfalls so lange keine US Interessen betroffen sind.


----------



## einblumentopf (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Nochmal schnell die Kuh melken so lange sie noch da ist. Ist verständlich und absolut nachvollziehbar. Das angekündigte Auslaufen der Zusammenarbeit dürfte Samsung langfristig genug kosten, da macht man halt jetzt noch paar Won zusätzlich.


----------



## OdlG (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



dmxforever schrieb:


> [...]wären das dann nur, pi mal Daumen, 5%, da schließlich nur ein Teil des Gesamtproduktes teurer wurde.


Angesichts der Apple-Preise wären das noch immer 250€


----------



## dmxforever (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



OdlG schrieb:


> Angesichts der Apple-Preise wären das noch immer 250€


 Für die lifestyle-liebende Gesellschaft, die sich über das Image und den Preis eines Produktes definiert, doch nur ein weiterer Grund zu kaufen bzw. noch höhere Preis zu fordern.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Sorry dass ich mal wieder eine negative News rausgebracht habe, aber bei positiven gibts eh keine Diskussion .

News überarbeitet und Bilder hinzugefügt.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Bitte keine Logos der Hersteller als Bilder verwenden. Beachte dazu unsere User-News-Regeln und den Leitfaden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Rache ist süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bitte keine Logos der Hersteller als Bilder verwenden. Beachte dazu unsere User-News-Regeln und den Leitfaden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html


 Habs geändert , war selbst am grübeln ob ich die Logos der Hersteller einfügen soll ohne dass ich Probleme bekomme.


----------



## Quake2008 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Franzl schrieb:


> Wird ja die Leute die ohnehin Apple kaufen nicht sonderlich stören
> 
> Ne jm Ernst iwie Is das "kindisch" oder? Glaube nicht das Apple sich das lange gefallen lassen wird. Jedoch weiß ich auch nicht wie der Zulieferer Markt für Prozessoren so aussieht. Wenn Samsung da ein quasi Monopol hat, dann hat Apple schlichtweg Pech.
> 
> ...


 

Nicht vergessen Apple ist der Böse!!! Und die Kunden kaufen den scheiß auch 50 % teurer.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Seit wann ist apple böse


----------



## Pokerclock (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Habs geändert , war selbst am grübeln ob ich die Logos der Hersteller einfügen soll ohne dass ich Probleme bekomme.


 
Nicht vergessen, dass auch zur aktuellen Grafik eine Quellenangabe gehört und geprüft wird, ob die Grafik auch verwendet werden darf. Im Zweifel nicht verwenden und mal nach Open Source-Bildern googlen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ohh dear moderator, die aktuelle Grafik ist selbstgemacht mit Photoshop, kannst aufhören zu bohren .


----------



## KonterSchock (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

naja wenn ich samsung wäre hätte ich 50% aufgestockt, apple schiebt die summe eh am endverbraucher weiter sprich , jeder käufer zahlt so oder so deren spielerrein mit. was apple kann , kann samsung auch! der endverbraucher ist eh der g,locht,e. bei so spielerrein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> naja wenn ich samsung wäre hätte ich 50% aufgestockt, apple schiebt die summe eh am endverbraucher weiter sprich , jeder käufer zahlt so oder so deren spielerrein mit. was apple kann , kann samsung auch!



Man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht gleich um 50% erhöhen


----------



## MichFancy (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Von mir aus kann Apple die Preise auch anziehen um es auszugleichen, aber bitte nicht unter 100% mehr.


----------



## Aer0 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

soviel wie apple geräte kosten könnte samsung ruhig um 80% erhöhen


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Dann wären sie aber teurer und Apple würde garnichts mehr bei Samsung kaufen .


----------



## dmxforever (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Dann wären sie aber teurer und Apple würde garnichts mehr bei Samsung kaufen .


 Hast du deine eigene News nicht gelesen? Apple hat zur Zeit keine andere Wahl als bei Samsung zu kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Hätten von mir aus auch weitaus mehr als 20% sein dürfen.


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Guter Spielzug von Samsung


----------



## dmxforever (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hätten von mir aus auch weitaus mehr als 20% sein dürfen.


 Jup, wäre interessant wieviel Apple schluckt und wieviel es an die Endkunden weitergibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen Apple ist der Böse!!! Und die Kunden kaufen den scheiß auch 50 % teurer.


Den Begriff 'Kapitalismus' hast du schon mal gehört, oder? 

Dass jeder seine Möglichkeiten nutzt, um dem anderen zu schaden, ist ja jetzt keine Überraschung mehr. 
Jetzt noch schnell ein iPad kaufen, bevor der Preis rauf geht.


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Leute die Apple Produkte Kaufen ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Überteuerten Produkte, totale Einschränkung etc.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Geht wieder das Gebashe los?


----------



## Research (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Nein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Damit will ich nur sagen. Egal wie teuer die Produkte noch werden, die leute werden es trotzdem noch Kaufen. Auch wenn Apple hinter dem "EI5" nur ein "SG" hinzufügen.


----------



## winner961 (13. November 2012)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> Damit will ich nur sagen. Egal wie teuer die Produkte noch werden, die leute werden es trotzdem noch Kaufen. Auch wenn Apple hinter dem "EI5" nur ein "SG" hinzufügen.



Das ist falsch. Aber ich will kein gebashe anfangen weil es solche Leute gibt und eben solche die es nicht tun wie (nail,Cook and me)


----------



## .::ASDF::. (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Gab es nicht letzten Monat eine "überraschende" Preiserhöhung für Apps von Apple. Irgendwie holen die sich ihr Geld schon wieder rein.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



winner961 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Aber ich will kein gebashe anfangen weil es solche Leute gibt und eben solche die es nicht tun wie (nail,Cook and me)


 Gleichfalls, ich wechsle vom iPhone 4S auf das Galaxy Note II da ich sowieso ein größeres Handy wollte und mir dieser Fanboyismus gegen den Strich geht. Was mir aber an Samsung geräten nicht gefällt ist das OS, sprich Android. Läuft mir etwas zu unrund , unübersichtlich und sieht kahl und herzlos aus. Aber ein Opfer muss man immer bringen .


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Gleichfalls, ich wechsle vom iPhone 4S auf das Galaxy Note II da ich sowieso ein größeres Handy wollte und mir dieser Fanboyismus gegen den Strich geht. Was mir aber an Samsung geräten nicht gefällt ist das OS, sprich Android. Läuft mir etwas zu unrund , unübersichtlich und sieht kahl und herzlos aus. Aber ein Opfer muss man immer bringen .


 
Puuh.. noch nichts von Cyanogenmod gehört? Ich finde die Android Custom Roms echt klasse, und die JellyBean Version ebenfaffls. Man genießt totale freiheit, wenn man will kann man alles von A-Z den eigenen wünschen Anpassen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Mit nem Jailbreak kann ich bei iOS auch das UI ändern, wieso kommst du nun mit sowas? Und modden kannst du bei jedem Handy, es geht ja wohl eher um den Auslieferungszustand oder?


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Mit einem Android im Auslieferungszustand hat man trotzdem mehr Freiheiten als mit nem Iphone im Auslieferungszustand. Behaupte ich mal obwohl ich beide Systeme nur kurz testen konnte. JellyBean 4.1 vs IOS 6


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Wayne, hier gehts um CPU Preise.


----------



## aliriza (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ich hab nicht damit angefangen über Betriebsysteme zu reden ;D


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Aber du könntest damit aufhören. 
So, jetzt bitte btt. 

Fraglich ist nur noch, ob es bei den 20% bleibt und wie bald Apple die Chips bei anderen kaufen kann. Irgendwann sollte doch mal ein zweiter dazu in der Lage sein, diese Mengen zu liefern.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Ohh dear moderator, die aktuelle Grafik ist selbstgemacht mit Photoshop, kannst aufhören zu bohren .



Dann muss nun deine Photoshop Lizenz überprüft werden 
BTT:
Was gibt's da zu sagen, eigentlich nicht viel. Apple erhält mehr Geld durch ihre Patente, Samsung erhöht den Preis um sich das Geld indirekt wieder zu holen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Apple ist ja selbst Schuld wenn sie auf Samsung angewiesen sind. Werden ja nicht gezwungen bei Samsung "einzukaufen".


----------



## Skipper81Ger (13. November 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Apple ist ja selbst Schuld wenn sie auf Samsung angewiesen sind. Werden ja nicht gezwungen bei Samsung "einzukaufen".



Das Samsung das nicht toll findet verklagt zu werden, hätten sie sich zudem auch denken können..


----------



## AeroX (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur noch, ob es bei den 20% bleibt und wie bald Apple die Chips bei anderen kaufen kann. Irgendwann sollte doch mal ein zweiter dazu in der Lage sein, diese Mengen zu liefern.


 
Da warte ich auch nur noch drauf.


----------



## Gunther (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

War doch nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Samsung kennt bei sowas nichts.
wenns irgendwo die Möglichkeit gibt Geld zu verdienen, dann machen die das.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Samsung imho nicht aufhört an Apple zu liefern, wenn die irgendwo Geld riechen sind die sofort dabei.
Ist ja nun auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Samsung seine "quasi" Monopolstellung ausnutzt.

Gruß


----------



## Festplatte (13. November 2012)

Richtig so!


----------



## ct5010 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche heißt es dann Apple erhöht Preise von seinen Produkten um 25%, Schlud Samsung  lol


 
Nö die verklagen noch Samsung wegen Wucherei


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. November 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö die verklagen noch Samsung wegen Wucherei



So haben wieder viele gute Bürger Arbeit. Die einen als Richter, Anwalt usw die anderen als Journalisten, Samsung Mitarbeiter, Forum Admins.... XD


----------



## godfather22 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Finde ich ok was Samsung da macht. Wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Nö, HTC hat sich mit Apple geeinigt.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Würde mich wundern wenn Samsung nichts unternommen hätte nachdem sie den Patentstreit mit Apple verloren haben.
Apple ist zwar ein guter Geldgeber für Samsung weil sie grosse Stückzahlen verkaufen, aber wenn Samsung eine andere Firma findet die ihre Prozessoren kauft dann sieht es schlecht aus für Apple.
Samsung ist so eine riesen  Firma, die können es sich erlauben einen anderen Abnehmer für ihre Produkte zu beliefern.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, HTC hat sich mit Apple geeinigt.


 
Sagen wir mal HTC hat klein beigegeben.
Samsung lässt sich da nicht so leicht unterkriegen und zeigt eben Apple wer hier das sagen hat.


----------



## Lightfire (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Tja das wird wohl noch ewig so weiter gehen, wie schon in der Bibel stand Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. Für einen laden wie Apple die, selbst nichts Herstellen können, und im gegenzug die zu Ärgern die für die Produktion sorgen ist ja nun gelinde gesagt mehr als Bescheuert, eigentlich müssten alle die für Apple produtieren komplett die Produktion einstellen  den sieht man es wie es ist, würden die ganzen teile bald alle auch China kommen Billigste Herstellung gegen Teuerste vermarktung , und der Vorteil ist ja Kopiert haben die Chinesen das zeug von Apple ja sowie so schon denk ich mal so also sollte es keinen Produktions rückgang geben *lach* im gegenteil es müsste Geräte im überfluss geben


----------



## Lightfire (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal HTC hat klein beigegeben.
> Samsung lässt sich da nicht so leicht unterkriegen und zeigt eben Apple wer hier das sagen hat.


 
Öhmm ist es nicht eher so das HTC sowie so schon nach Luft ringt?  ich habe da mal irgendwas leuten hören das es um HTC sehr schlecht steht, also die müssen nach jedem Strohhalm greifen wenn es so ist, aber egal sollte das LTE Patent wirklich bei HTC und Samsung liegen sieht das für Apple dann auch nicht wirklich gut aus, und dann immer feste druff den Apple sind die, die auf alles das Patent haben wollen, selbst ein China Firma klagt wohl jetzt schon gegen Apple wegen Patentverletzung HA HA das währ dann ja der Oberhammer wenn Apple die immer meckern das Chinesen kopieren das Iphone design geklaut haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2012)

1. Bitte keine Doppelpost. 
2. Bitte nicht betrunken posten. 
3. Die Hersteller sind an Lieferverträge gebunden und können deswegen die Produktion nicht einstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Übrigens hat Samsung bereits dementiert.

Samsung reportedly denies iPhone and iPad processor price hike | The Verge

http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-denies-apple-processor-price-hike-131415/


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

So ein kleiner Apple Laden legt sich nicht ungestraft mit einem Samsung mit über 340.000 Mitarbeitern an! 
Die sollen die Preis von mir aus gern auf weit über 20% anheben u. das nicht nur im Bereich der CPU´s sondern auch im Bereich der Displays.
Zum Thema darf Samsung das? Ja aber klar! Sie sind Asiaten wen die keine Lust mehr haben gehen die nie wieder an Telefon u. spielen toter Mann!


----------



## kühlprofi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Am besten Apple gar keine CPU's mehr verkaufen


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Lightfire schrieb:


> Öhmm ist es nicht eher so das HTC sowie so schon nach Luft ringt?  ich habe da mal irgendwas leuten hören das es um HTC sehr schlecht steht, also die müssen nach jedem Strohhalm greifen wenn es so ist, aber egal sollte das LTE Patent wirklich bei HTC und Samsung liegen sieht das für Apple dann auch nicht wirklich gut aus, und dann immer feste druff den Apple sind die, die auf alles das Patent haben wollen, selbst ein China Firma klagt wohl jetzt schon gegen Apple wegen Patentverletzung HA HA das währ dann ja der Oberhammer wenn Apple die immer meckern das Chinesen kopieren das Iphone design geklaut haben


 
HTC geht es nicht besonders das stimmt, weswegen die auch an schnellen Geld interessiert sind.
Die werden sich da eher außergerichtlich mit Apple einigen.
Aber was Apple in naher Zukunft so richtig ungelegen kommen wird ist der Hersteller VirenetX. Apple verletzt nämlich deren Patente (Apple nutzt da einiges für FaceTime) und das wird denen jetzt teuer kommen. Bei der ersten Klage hat VirenetX 368 Mio. Dollar bekommen (Klage gegen Iphone 4S und Ipad 2).
Jetzt klagt VirenetX auch gegen die neueren Produkte, da könnte Apple schnell 1 Mrd. Dollar los werden, denn FaceTime nutzt quasi jedes Produkt von denen.

@kühlprofi

Da wäre Samsung sehr dämlich.
Samsung sitzt am längeren Hebel und das weiß Apple auch, deswegen haben die ohne zu zucken den neueren Vertrag unterschrieben. Wobei jetzt 20% human sind, Samsung hätte auch 50% mehr verlangen können.


----------



## Gunther (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal HTC hat klein beigegeben.
> Samsung lässt sich da nicht so leicht unterkriegen und zeigt eben Apple wer hier das sagen hat.


 
So kann man das auch sehen.
Man kann aber denken, dass Apple sich mit HTC normal geeinigt hat und Samsung am Rad dreht.
Angesichts der Firmengeschichte von Samsung ist letzteres wahrscheinlicher...



> So ein kleiner Apple Laden legt sich nicht ungestraft mit einem Samsung mit über 340.000 Mitarbeitern an!
> Die sollen die Preis von mir aus gern auf weit über 20% anheben u. das nicht nur im Bereich der CPU´s sondern auch im Bereich der Displays.
> Zum Thema darf Samsung das? Ja aber klar! Sie sind Asiaten wen die keine Lust mehr haben gehen die nie wieder an Telefon u. spielen toter Mann!



Warum sollen sie das von dir aus?
Damit sie ihr fast Monopol auch schön weiter ausnutzen.
Aber stimmt, das sind ja Asiaten!
Und außerdem sind Samsung ja die Guten und Apple die Bösen! 

Gruß


----------



## Broow (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Nice Nice...
Ich als Anti-Apple "Fanboy" finds Klasse, dass Samsung zurückschlägt, wie schon vermutet.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Du meinst du bist ein Hater . Oder Apple "nicht möger"


----------



## Z3rno (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ich mag Apple, eigentlich die Inovationen in den letzten Jahren waren gut (ja ich weiß, apple hat"nichts" selber erfunden alles nur kopiert, aber sie haben es perfektioniert) außerdem gefallen mir die Produkten auch vom Ausseher sehr gut, aber die Preise sind einfach unverschämt und ich glaube ohne ihren kreativen Kopf bringen die nichts beeindruckendes mehr


----------



## ich111 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Ich sag nur: Man beißt nicht die Hand, die einen füttert!

Auch wenn es auf Gegenleistung (Geld) beruht ist Apple doch fast komplett von Samsung abhängig, kein anderes Unternehmen kann nämlich solche Stückzahlen und schon gar nicht in der Qualität liefern.

Bei Semiaccurate gabs da einen recht interessanten Artikel: http://semiaccurate.com/2012/10/23/apple-vs-samsung-samsung-put-the-boot-in-hard/


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Man beißt nicht die Hand, die einen füttert!
> 
> Auch wenn es auf Gegenleistung (Geld) beruht ist Apple doch fast komplett von Samsung abhängig, kein anderes Unternehmen kann nämlich solche Stückzahlen und schon gar nicht in der Qualität liefern.




Ich kann Apple verstehen und ich kann Samsung verstehen.
Hätte Apple etwas klein bei gegeben und sich Außergerichtlich mit Samsung geeinigt, hätte Samsung sicher nicht die Preise erhöht. Samsung denkt sich halt, ihr wollt eh weg von uns aber im Moment gibt es keine Alternative, also werden wir euch noch mal schröpfen.


----------



## sir qlimax (15. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

ich finds auch klasse. schon ******* von demhauptkonkurrent abhängig zusein  

wenn ich diese clowns sehe die den ganzen tag vor so nem store stehen und warten.... dann gefragt werden was an dem teil so tolles neues ist weiß kaum einer eine antwort... das sagt soch alles.... apple teuer hat jeder affe also muss ich das auch haben  NERDS 

iPhone 5 Launch | BestBoyZ - YouTube

Schon komisch das einige nicht mal so richtig begründen können was nun so toll an dem Ding ist. Sich auf Features freuen die man auch mit dem 4S hätte haben können.

 Auf welches neue feature freust du dich? `Auf die Funktion ins Internet zu gehen` lol typisch Apple Kunde


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Broow schrieb:


> Nice Nice...
> Ich als Anti-Apple "Fanboy" finds Klasse, dass Samsung zurückschlägt, wie schon vermutet.



Wie wäre es mal mit Thread lesen? Das wurde bereits dementiert. Aber schön das du dich über Dinge freust, die nicht stattfinden 

Übrigens wäre es angebracht, wenn der TE das Dementi mit in die News aufnehmen würde, damit nicht noch weitere Seiten lang solche Posts kommen


----------



## Freakless08 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Naja. Die News ist falsch in dem Sinne da der Preis erst nächstes Jahr erhöht wird/erhöhbar ist und nicht einfach so während des Jahres wie der Newsschreiber behauptet.

Samsung dementiert Preiserhöhung für Apple-SoCs | heise online


> ...sagte ein Samsung-Sprecher gegenüber der ebenfalls in Südkorea erscheinenden Zeitung _The Hankyoreh_, dies sei nicht korrekt. Preise würden *stets am Anfang eines Jahres festgelegt und seien auch nicht einfach änderbar*.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*

Schau mal wann die News geschrieben wurden . Musst mich jetzt nicht für etwas bloßstellen für das ich nichts kann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Thread lesen? Das wurde bereits dementiert. Aber schön das du dich über Dinge freust, die nicht stattfinden
> 
> Übrigens wäre es angebracht, wenn der TE das Dementi mit in die News aufnehmen würde, damit nicht noch weitere Seiten lang solche Posts kommen


Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich "gewisse Leute" mehr als die Überschrift durch lesen, oder?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich "gewisse Leute" mehr als die Überschrift durch lesen, oder?



Nicht wirklich, aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple. [DEMENTIERT]*

So, habs mal reingenommen. Schlagt mich dafür dass ich nicht meinen eigenen Thread mitlese


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2012)

*AW: Samsung erhöht CPU Preise um 20% für Apple. [DEMENTIERT]*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> So, habs mal reingenommen. Schlagt mich dafür dass ich nicht meinen eigenen Thread mitlese



Kein problem Teamkiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

